# Props recently finished...



## eanderso13 (Apr 10, 2008)

I had a very productive weekend! We finished some stuff and tested it out in the front yard tonight...imagine the neighbors' surprise!

Nosferatu:
http://s27.photobucket.com/albums/c166/NCchicka00/?action=view&current=P8240611.flv

My scarecrow, "Ichabod":


----------



## Dr Morbius (Sep 21, 2004)

SHWEET! Nice job on both.


----------



## Lilly (Jun 13, 2006)

I like the scarecrow with the head off the vine like that...
your other guy looks pretty tall too. seems to move pretty good.
Great job on both


----------



## dynoflyer (Oct 8, 2006)

Great job on both! Nosferatu's arm movement after he rises is very cool!


----------



## Ghoul Friday (Oct 6, 2007)

cool take on a scarecrow. I like when people change elements to make a prop have their own unique signature.


----------



## Hellvin (Jul 6, 2008)

Nice work on Nosferatu - for a second there I thought I was watching the film!


----------



## cerinad (Jun 23, 2008)

Yes Great Job!!!!


----------



## Ghostess (Aug 21, 2005)

I'm with Hellvin - it was just like the film! Nice work!


----------



## eanderso13 (Apr 10, 2008)

Thanks, guys! That Nosferatu was my dream prop this year! And, obviously, the film was my inspiration. Now on to his Mausoleum!!


----------



## Devils Chariot (May 23, 2007)

Great Work!

I see Ichabod's head is hooked up to a fogger. Is the light in his head flickering leds or one of those haunt fx boxes?


----------



## eanderso13 (Apr 10, 2008)

DC, it's a totally "low-fi" solution...mini strobe light.  I ran hose up through the body from a fogger and connected it to the "neck", which is PVC heated and bent into shape and stuck in the back of the pumpkin.


----------



## Bloodhound (Oct 16, 2007)

Nice work on Nosferatu and Ichabod!!!


----------



## Lady Nyxie (Aug 30, 2006)

They turned out very well.


----------



## halloween71 (Aug 9, 2007)

Ichabod looks so good love the night shot.Do you have a how to on both props?


----------



## tonguesandwich (Oct 13, 2006)

Good stuff.... awesome job!


----------



## eanderso13 (Apr 10, 2008)

H71, I don't have a How-to constructed yet, but I made sure to take a lot of "in-progress" photos, which I normally do not do. So a how-too is possible for both if people would really be interested...


----------



## halloween71 (Aug 9, 2007)

I would love to see a how to.


----------



## lowdwnrob (Jul 2, 2008)

Very nice work.


----------



## Bondo (Aug 28, 2008)

Nosferatu is incredible i wish i had the skills it takes to make pneumatic props!


----------



## Tyler (Jul 17, 2008)

Cool stuff, they are great, Im sure your neighbors were freakin'.


----------



## eanderso13 (Apr 10, 2008)

Thanks, everyone! It's funny, actually, our neighbors are freakin' in a good way! We've had lots of people stop by while we're out working and talk to us about how their whole family is so excited for Halloween this year. The night we took those pics and videos we actually had people bringing their kids over to check it out....and then took them home to put them in bed...poor kids.:laughvil: hehehehe....


----------

